# Yik Kam Transform eBook



## Jox (Jan 6, 2013)

Enjoy... 
http://www.scribd.com/doc/118711111/YIK-KAM-TRANSFORM


Jox,


----------



## cwk (Jan 6, 2013)

It's an ok book and well put together but it's content has nothing to do with the secrets of yik kam or cho family lineage wing chun.
 It is Hendrik Santos own interpretation of what he sees in the form he learned from Cho Hong Choi. I wish him all the best with it but it's not what's been passed down from the Cho family in China.
EDIT-
In fact, after taking a second look at it, it just seems like stance and qigong basics wrapped in flowery language. Nothing special.
P.S
He missed out a few details in the stance too.


----------



## Eric_H (Jan 7, 2013)

Jox said:


> Enjoy...
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/118711111/YIK-KAM-TRANSFORM
> 
> 
> Jox,




Guh, not that fruit loop again


----------



## Jox (Jan 18, 2013)

New link:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/121000980/YIK-KAM-TRANSFORM

Jox,


----------



## Jox (Jan 19, 2013)

Sorry for changing the link a few times, some minor corrections were needed... 
http://www.scribd.com/doc/121217288/YIK-KAM-TRANSFORM

Jox,


----------



## Jox (Jan 22, 2013)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/121501202/YIK-KAM-TRANSFORM

Jox...


----------

